
Empty stomach, poor decisions - ph0rque
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3885-empty-stomach-poor-decisions
======
tosseraccount
"Poor decisions are the natural consequence of an empty stomach."

The hunter hunts dangerous prey when he is hungry.

There is potentially great reward, also.

~~~
pvaldes
(Smart hunter look at the other hunters flying over the whooly rhinoceros horn
whereas munching this small trouts with garlic and wild lattice from a safe
place...)

